# Never Say Never.....



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I swore that I would never get another dog after losing our 3.....
and especially after losing our 3 so close together.
It was a one, two, three punch.
I still cry everyday.....
But, Michael and I are realizing how empty our lives are without a German Shepherd in it.
We are beginning our search for a REALLY, REALLY good breeder.
What we are looking for is this.
German Import
Working Lines
Not Inbred
From a line of GSD's with a long longevity
Good Hips and Elbows
Degenerative Myelopathy DNA tested
DNA profiled
Sound Temperament
Black and Red
We are in no hurry and will definitely do our homework before getting our new pups.
We will be getting 2, a male and female.
We lost Casey and Kaiser to hemangiosarcoma a few months apart. They were both just a little over 10 years old. They were not related.
Gypsy was a rescue and she died of colon cancer at about 9.5 years. 
We feel that they and us were cheated.
That is why we are really going to do our homework upfront this time.
Even if it takes a year.....
Any suggestions?
Thank you.
Brigitte


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I feel your pain. Went through something similar a year ago. I got a Pug.. and she's great... but she's not a shepherd. I'm getting a new Shepherd pup in Sept. Everything I was looking for. I don't think it's possible to heal your heart from the loss of a Shepherd without another one. I've had at least one nearly my entire adult life. Not having one just makes that loss compounded... and flashing like a neon sign day in and day out. I also swore I was done with Shepherds, because I didn't think I could deal with the heart ache again. However, having a home without one is actually what makes it worse. I hope you find exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Brigitte! I've been thinking about you! I'm happy to see you are opening your hearts to another GSD! I wish you the best of luck and I hope the new pup comes quickly for you!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing helps heal a heart like a new pup- they bring such hope and joy! Look at VomVollkommen kennel in Amarillo TX. My dog's grandfather is from there and doggiedad's Loki is also a Vollkommen dog- beautiful black and reds, great temperament, stable...pretty much everything on your list


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Stosh said:


> Nothing helps heal a heart like a new pup- they bring such hope and joy! Look at VomVollkommen kennel in Amarillo TX. My dog's grandfather is from there and doggiedad's Loki is also a Vollkommen dog- beautiful black and reds, great temperament, stable...pretty much everything on your list


Thanks, will check them out.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It is so good to hear that you are going to share your love once again, I always look at it as filling a void that was created by the loss of a precious one that has traveled on to the bridge. Those two pups wherever they are are going to be the two luckiest pups around, with a mommy and daddy that have endless love for their babies.

Good luck in your search, and I hope that the wait is not too long.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss of your 3 dogs. It is never easy to loose one.

Glad that you are considering another GSD for your family!! Just have to say that von Vollkommen is not working line dogs, they are showline dogs. I do not know them personally, but they do have a very good reputation with their dogs. 

Anyways, goodluck with your next GSD!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Brigitte Im glad for you and your husband. I think no breeder could ask for better dog parents then you and Mike.I'm looking forward to hearing about your search and your adventures. 
Maggi


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck Brigitte... I believe our club president has a pregnant female. She imports her dogs from Germany. She is in Broward County. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear this. Opening your hearts to a new puppy will surely help you heal from the devastating loss of Casey, Kaiser, and Gypsy.

If you want black and red that's probably going to be German showlines. Working lines are more typically sable, solid black, black and tan, and bi-color. 

Have you considered Huerta Hof?


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I will be watching this thread closely. Most of what you want is what I want in a new puppy. I am not ready for a pup but probably in 3 or 4 years I will be looking. It is never too early to start researching and looking.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Some czech dogs are known to live long lives
Ex) cordon an sats son... Tom z ps 16 yrs (other source says 13) unconfirmed
Cordon an sat son... Dante traho 14 yrs confirmed
Cordon an sat lived 13 yrs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

After reading all you been through on your losses, I am glad you are getting Gsd's again. You are great humans to them, and a German Shepherd as loyal as it is...deserves to have owners as yourselves :thumbup: I cant wait to see your new babies when you get them. Good luck in your search


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words and the recommendations.
I will check them all out.
Here are a few I came up with.
Anybody familiar with these breeders?
Keep them coming plz.

Elite German Shepherds - How They're Raised

http://www.elitegermanshepherds.com/_vana_167_yrsold
BULLINGER SHEPHERD: Tracy Bullinger's Start and Goals

Munster Abbey: Our German Shepherd Breeding Philosophy

http://www.windridgek9.com/

Go to http://66.135.38.26/~a000029b/windridge/article.htm

The enormous popularity of this breed has resulted in careless breeding that has crippled the German Shepherd Dog with a whole catalog of genetic 
diseases.German Shepherd Dog
Casey~ allergies~hip replacement~hemangiosarcoma
Gypsy~Inflammatory Bowel Disease~cancer
Kaiser~Bloat~hemangiosarcoma
It broke our hearts when our dogs died, and I want to find a good breeder and hopefully not have to repeat what we and our poor dogs went through.
I feel that 9.5 to 10 years old is just too young to lose them!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Here are a few kennels I have looked at and people on this board have commented about:
Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds

(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)

puppy, german shepherd puppy, puppies, and german shepherd puppies for sale. call 406-458-6102

German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | DDR German Shepherds | Police Dogs | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Pedigree

vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies -


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've followed your trials and my heart has broken. I'm so glad you are ready again.  I'm very much looking forward to your new furbabies and the adventures in that wonderful motorhome!

Best of luck in your search for your new furkids.  They'll never replace, but they'll continue the legacy. <<Doggy slobbery kisses>>


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

German Shepherd Breeders Puppies Protection Omegashepherds.com

I like these dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

those dogs look beautiful!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Brigitte! Good to hear that you are beginning to heal, because wanting to look for another pup is the first sign of that.

I would PM Cliff. He will undoubtedly point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dena and Keefer's dam and Keefer's sire are Bullinger dogs. I did not get them from Bullinger so I can't comment on the breeder in general, but there are other people on the board who have. Someone in Alaska, can't remember her username, has 2 beautiful coaties from Bullinger. 

It is a large kennel operation and I've heard before that you'd want to get a puppy early, right at 8 weeks, because an older puppy may not have the kind socialization that a puppy raised in the home by a smaller breeder who has a litter or two a year would get.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so happy to see you are getting another shepherd.  I won't comment either way on it, but I am surprised no one has mentioned it yet so I wanted to give you a heads up. Many good breeders won't place two pups in the same home at the same time. And most won't place a pup with you if they are aware you are getting a pup elsewhere either. Just be prepared to go through additional questioning and discussions with breeders since you posted that you want to get two pups....

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I second rerun on the two puppy idea..a friend of mine has two female pups , now five months old. The logistics of getting them trained are challenging..(I get to help, yay). And there are quite a few dominance issues cropping up. One other problem I see is that they seem more interested in themselves than humans for playtime and interaction. OK, just my observations. Good luck with whatever you get!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We are thinking about waiting 6 months 
in-between the first and second pup. 

Right now, we still have some traveling to do before we get any pups.
We need to do some things on our "bucket list" that we haven't been able to do.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I waited only a year, despite people saying wait 18 months or more. I have to say, it hasn't been an issue. I make sure that each gets individual attention and private training lessons. I do however, fear when they are both hitting their senior years at the same time. But that is a risk I was willing to take.

Best of luck to you! So glad that you are opening your hearts again! You've been through so much in the past year, and truly give your hearts and all of your love to your dogs. There are going to be two very lucky pups out there soon!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys.
And yes, I too feared when they all reached their senior years, obviously now for good reason.
Not just because of all of the medical bills when a dog gets older, but also, I really feel that all of the stress from losing their pack members and seeing us mourn, accelerated their underlying health problems and ultimately, their death.
Like the lady who engraved Kaiser's urn dates told me, your dogs are like the dogs in the book, Where the Red Fern Grows.
I bought the movie and cried my eyes out.
Has anybody else read the book or seen the movie?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

GSDLoverII said:


> Like the lady who engraved Kaiser's urn dates told me, your dogs are like the dogs in the book, Where the Red Fern Grows.
> I bought the movie and cried my eyes out.
> Has anybody else read the book or seen the movie?


I had to read that in 7th grade and have read it a number of times since. The book is 100 times better than the movie.

I'm sorry about your losses, so much to bear. A puppy is good medicine .

I'm confused about one thing and may have missed in the thread as I'm on my iPhone. You said working lines in your first post but seem to be looking at West German Showlines and some American lines?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Yes, I did say working lines, but am also considering West German Show Lines.
If I posted an American show lines, it was by mistake.
Honestly, Kaiser parents were pink papered and he was half WGSL and german working lines and was the perfect dog. Beauty, brains wonderful temperament and good energy level but not hyper.
We'd like another 2 like him with a much longer lifespan please.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> We'd like another 2 like him with a much longer lifespan please.


Heres hoping you get exactly what you wish for!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

jprice103 said:


> Heres hoping you get exactly what you wish for!!!


Thank you!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I read Where the red fern grows when I was about 10. I cried like a baby and have read it several times since and still cry like a baby every time. My all time favorite book. 
:hug:


----------

